# سؤال هام



## طالب فلزات (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*سؤال هام*​

*سؤال هام لطلبة هندسة البترول والتعدين قسم الفلزات.*

*هل بعد التخصص(بقسم الفلزات) يوجد شعب في القسم؟*
*وما هي في حالة وجودها؟*
*ومتى يتم التقسيم ؟*
*وما هو أساس التقسيم ؟*
*وما هي المواد الاختيارية في القسم؟*


*طالب فلزات*​


----------



## عمر محمد حسين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز
علي حد علمي بحكم اني دفعة 2002 و مش عارف ان النظام اتغير ولا لا
قسم هندسة الفلزات لا يوجد به شعب داخلية و لكن في الفرقة الرابعة يوجد بعض المواد الاختيارية مثل تحليل الانهيارات و تكنولوجيا اللحام و هندسة الفلزات النووية تختار من بينهم لكن في النهاية لا توجد شعب


----------



## طالب فلزات (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد اجابة من شخص بالقسم حاليا
ان امكن ذلك وجزاك الله خيرا اخى عمر


----------

